# Early impressionistic pieces - No Ravel and no Debussy



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

I am interested in pieces which predate Debussy and Ravel.

So far i only know






Love this piece. It is so soothing and i also like the intention of the composer to create an Etude in which one can learn how to play evocative.






Liszt was indeed ahead of his time especially in his late works 

So do you know other pieces like these????
I am happy for every recommendation.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ives Concord Piano Sonata, an impressionistic epic masterpiece, though its notes might be a bit too advanced for some listeners.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Composed 1889-91:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Faure was born before Debussy so might qualify as earlier. I quite like his violin sonatas ... and the Requiem, of course.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know how to judge "before" for two composers born the same year and who developed in different directions, but some Delius works seem to switch back and forth between impressionism and lush romanticism. You would never mistake his works for Debussy or Ravel, but Debussy and Ravel are pretty different; a pot big enough to hold both Debussy and Ravel might have room for some Delius.


----------

